# situation in Thailand



## yeutter (Jan 6, 2009)

A friend in Thailand tells me police walked into a worship service to arrest a burmese man who they suspected of being in the country illegally. 
With the downturn in the economy police there have been more vigilant to arrest those who are in Thailand illegally. 
She also says that their has been a recent increase in antichristian rhetoric in Thailand. The economic situation may have some impact on this. Political instability may be another explanation for an increase in hostility toward Christians in what is generally a tolerant country.
We need to remember Christians in Thailand and Burma in prayer.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 6, 2009)

God is working mightily in Thailand right now and the enemy is angry, which is probably a major reason for these things.

Grace for the Moment



> Dear friends,
> Yesterday we saw three women and five children receive baptism. What an encouragement to see these women publically confessing their faith and also asking God's blessing on the lives of their children!



But I will certainly be praying...


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 6, 2009)




----------

